# Budget Laptop



## amazingbrains (May 20, 2011)

1.Budget   <30,000INR

2.Screen size:    Anything>11inches

3.Residence:      I reside in India in Andhrapradesh.

4.Brands: No particular preference. But don't fancy HP & acer as they are usually costly. Toshiba always seemed inferior in terms of quality to me.

5.Primary tasks: Internet,Movies,photoshop cs4(2-3times/week).

6.Gaming: Occassional gaming.Like cricket 2007, Virtua tennis..etc. Ability to play games released on and before 2010 would be an advantage.

7.Portability:50-50 (home & outside).Not a big concern.

8.Battery life: Capable of watching atleast a 3-3.30hr movie.

9.Purchase:  Seeing the product directly isn't a must.

10.Screen resolution: I don't prefer very small texts. Atleast medium sized text is a must.Any resolution of >1024x768.

11.Decent Appearance and comfortable keyboard layout with good touchpad  is highly preferable

Imn't a frequent buyer. So hope to keep it for atleast 5yrs after buying. Im also on a tight budget. So the cheaper the price better(of course quality also matters).

Kindly suggest a few laptops  with the above specs so that i can chose among them. Thank you very much!


----------



## aishwar (May 20, 2011)

go for acer aspire 5740....with a 9-cell battery....costs around Rs.31550.


----------



## sandyqbg (May 20, 2011)

Check out the Dell Inspiron 14R on their site. Just add the Radeon HD 5650 and the rest you're good to go. Will cost you abt 32k but you can play games upto 2010 on low to mid settings. It's a 14 incher.

Or go for the Dell Inspiron 15R. Just change the batteries to a 9 cell and for 31k you get a sweet deal. While you can play all those 2007 era games, don't expect to be playing latest not even on low settings.

Both the Dells use an older Pentium processor.

Also check the Compaq Presario CQ62-455TU. No dedicated graphics and it comes with DOS only.

With a strict budget it's usually hard to get a system that fits your reqs. Check flipkart for good deals.

I don't know about the aspire 5740 but I don't think you can get it at 31k. Anyway, ask around town. I'm not sure about this.


----------



## aishwar (May 21, 2011)

sandyqbg said:


> Check out the Dell Inspiron 14R on their site. Just add the Radeon HD 5650 and the rest you're good to go. Will cost you abt 32k but you can play games upto 2010 on low to mid settings. It's a 14 incher.
> 
> Or go for the Dell Inspiron 15R. Just change the batteries to a 9 cell and for 31k you get a sweet deal. While you can play all those 2007 era games, don't expect to be playing latest not even on low settings.
> 
> ...




i got it in ranchi, jharkhand for 31550....don' t know about other places


----------



## amazingbrains (May 21, 2011)

Thank you one and all for Ur valuable responses! How about increasing the budget to 35k?? Will i get a laptop satisfying my specs at this new price range????


----------



## sandyqbg (May 21, 2011)

aishwar said:


> i got it in ranchi, jharkhand for 31550....don' t know about other places


Oh... ok. What are the specs. Because the 5740 seems to have different specs and different prices with that.



amazingbrains said:


> Thank you one and all for Ur valuable responses! How about increasing the budget to 35k?? Will i get a laptop satisfying my specs at this new price range????



Dell Inspiron again.
Go to the Dell site:
-Choose the second model(Superior Value) in the Inspiron 14R. This is a core i3 @ 2.53GHz clock. Throw in a 9 cell battery and that costs you 35k on the whole. Throw in the Radeon 5650 graphic card and you get it for 38k. You can play new games on lower settings.
-Choose the second mode(Great value) in the Inspiron 15R. Again same CPU. Throw in a 9 cell battery - 35k. The graphic card is the default 5470, which is not much of a performer. So 2007 and older games are guaranteed, but not anything newer. Anyway, you can rely on for your surfing, word processing, spreadheet, photoshop, etc., tasks.

As aishwar said, check the Acer Aspire 5740.

In Sony Vaio, go for the E series.
The model VPCEB44EN/BI has the same specs as the Inspiron 15 model I've suggested above but has 1GB extra(3GB total) memory and costs 37k. Again you can play your 2007 era games, and the extra 1GB means faster processing when it comes to more intensive tasks like photo/video editing. But it's got a 2k premium over the inspiron 15 and it has a 6cell battery.
Check the other sub 35k models in sony. They're pretty much close to each other and to the two dells i've mentioned above, though they seem to be slightly costlier than their dell counterparts(about 1k or so)
The advantage of Sony is generally that it's reliable and has a good(albeit a bit costly) customer support.
Dell is a little more prone to break downs compared to the Sony laps, but has a great customer support(a little cheaper too)

Lenovo has its Ideapad Z460 or Z560, again close to your reqs, but no dedicated graphics and has only a 6 cell battery. For Lenovo better check the prices with the local stores. They usually have special deals for Lenovo and the pricing and feature set is more dependent on the local stores than it is for Dell or Sony.

These are the closest to your reqs. You've ruled out HP and anyway, it's slightly on the costlier side for your budget. Toshiba is also ruled out.


----------



## amazingbrains (May 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot sandy for such a detailed explanation..I will consider dell inspiron. But the company price and online price varies only by a few hundreds!! Not much of a difference. 

1. What will be the boost in time achieved in replacing a 6cell with 9cell?
2. Heard that the extra graphics card will drain the battery even faster.Is it true?
3. Will there be any "significant" performance difference between Core i3 370M & 380M??

I will narrow down my choices soon and let u know....


----------



## iamharish15 (May 22, 2011)

My recommendation is to go for Lenovo Ideapad Z series laptops, currently they are offering the best trade off between the quality and the price.
Most of Laptops of this series comes with the nVIDIA graphics card, Core I3 processors and atleast 320GB HDD. And great looks also and the price is just around 32 to 37Ks.
Lenovo Ideapad z560
Or 
Lenovo Ideapad z570
these two are the two hot choices recommended by me, you check and compare their features and price with the other recommended ones and it will be easier to decide for you.
But the final word by me is to go for it!


----------



## suvra.saha79 (May 22, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!! A large number of information. I also need to buy a laptop urgently. But a question. How much INR equals one dollar??
Anyways, thanks to all of you..

Printing services
Design and Printing
Business Printing


----------



## aishwar (May 22, 2011)

suvra.saha79 said:


> WOW!!!!!!! A large number of information. I also need to buy a laptop urgently. But a question. How much INR equals one dollar??
> Anyways, thanks to all of you..





44 rupees equals 1dollar

XE: (USD/INR) US Dollar to Indian Rupee Rate


----------



## amazingbrains (May 22, 2011)

Still narrowing down...Now im starting to think what if we were able to assemble our own laptop jusk like our desktop from scratch. As soon as i narrow down to a particular laptop and find it satisfactory i finally realize that it is lacking in one or the other department (Hard drive capacity or RAM).

What if laptops were as upgradeable as desktops!!! Considering their size it's not to be!!!

Will narrow down in a day or two. Honestly i find better deals in Flipkart than on ebay??  Does anyone have similar experience???


----------



## sandyqbg (May 22, 2011)

amazingbrains said:


> 1. What will be the boost in time achieved in replacing a 6cell with 9cell?



Considering the Dell, the 6 cell version might give you a video playback of 2 to 2.5 hours and the 9 cell will last around an hour longer.



amazingbrains said:


> 2. Heard that the extra graphics card will drain the battery even faster.Is it true?



Yes, but the thing with the sandy bridge and the Optimus technology on new Nvidia graphic card, the lap will switch to a low power mode using the on-board graphics(it's something like disconnecting the gfx card temporarily), so battery backup will not really be a problem unless you play games on it.



amazingbrains said:


> 3. Will there be any "significant" performance difference between Core i3 370M & 380M??



Not really significant. If that is going to be the only deciding factor(in terms of specs) check the prices and go for the cheaper one.



iamharish15 said:


> My recommendation is to go for Lenovo Ideapad Z series laptops, currently they are offering the best trade off between the quality and the price.
> Most of Laptops of this series comes with the nVIDIA graphics card, Core I3 processors and atleast 320GB HDD. And great looks also and the price is just around 32 to 37Ks.
> Lenovo Ideapad z560
> Or
> ...



The Ideapad 560 does not have a discrete graphic card and costs about as much as the Inspiron 15R. But then again first check with the local dealers as there are sub-models which priced at the dealers' whim.

The 570 has an inferior graphic card compared to the Dell 14R, but has a 15" screen while the 14R has a 14" screen, while being priced around the same. Check with the dealer for the pricing and exact specs




amazingbrains said:


> Still narrowing down...Now im starting to think what if we were able to assemble our own laptop jusk like our desktop from scratch. As soon as i narrow down to a particular laptop and find it satisfactory i finally realize that it is lacking in one or the other department (Hard drive capacity or RAM).
> 
> What if laptops were as upgradeable as desktops!!! Considering their size it's not to be!!!
> 
> Will narrow down in a day or two. Honestly i find better deals in Flipkart than on ebay??  Does anyone have similar experience???



Yeah ot would be great to b able to assemble your own rig to match your exact reqs... Which is what I love about desktops the most... that and the lower price per unit performance. Anyway, we don't have much choice. Only Dell allows us to customize a bit and I hope other companies follow soon.

I feel flipkart is more reliable than ebay. After all, flipkart procures product from the manufacturer/seller, and then ships it to us, which means that there's more on the line for them if anything goes wrong. Also there's cash on delivery, which means(for <50k) that you pay only after you take the delivery and only if you think it hasn't been tampered with. I feel flipkart is more reliable.

On the other hand, anyone can put up anything on ebay, so you gotta be more careful on the deal. But I don't know much about the ebay experience... expect that it's a totally online transaction. If you're comfortable with online transactions and follow the right precautions, you can get a good deal.


----------



## iamharish15 (May 23, 2011)

sandyqbg said:


> The Ideapad 560 does not have a discrete graphic card and costs about as much as the Inspiron 15R. But then again first check with the local dealers as there are sub-models which priced at the dealers' whim.
> 
> The 570 has an inferior graphic card compared to the Dell 14R, but has a 15" screen while the 14R has a 14" screen, while being priced around the same. Check with the dealer for the pricing and exact specs.


I want to correct you man, Ideapad z560 does have a discrete graphic card nVIDIA GeForce 310M. Well Ideapad z560 has many submodels, you need to check urself, 
the configuration of ideapad ranges from i3 to i5, graphic card from 512 MB to 1GB and the price is lower than the Dell models of similar configuration.
And I also have the Ideapad z560 with following config:
Core i3-350M, 3GB RAM, 320GB HDD, nVIDIA GeForce 310M 512 MB, @36000INR 9 months ago.
Now this model with same config is available for just 34K.
so I don't think you would be finding the better option than this.
You may also want to check the Ideapad z570 with similar configurations and similar price.


----------



## sandyqbg (May 23, 2011)

iamharish15 said:


> I want to correct you man, Ideapad z560 does have a discrete graphic card nVIDIA GeForce 310M. Well Ideapad z560 has many submodels, you need to check urself,
> the configuration of ideapad ranges from i3 to i5, graphic card from 512 MB to 1GB and the price is lower than the Dell models of similar configuration.
> And I also have the Ideapad z560 with following config:
> Core i3-350M, 3GB RAM, 320GB HDD, nVIDIA GeForce 310M 512 MB, @36000INR 9 months ago.
> ...



As I said, you gotta check with the dealer for the exact specs on offer and the pricing. But yeah, I didn't know the Ideapad came with a discrete graphic card. Don't count on the graphic card, though.  It isn't a performer and is probably marginally better than the IG that comes with the system now.

Don't jump into the buy until you check the Ideapad laps in the store or you might miss out on a good deal


----------



## iamharish15 (May 23, 2011)

sandyqbg said:


> As I said, you gotta check with the dealer for the exact specs on offer and the pricing. But yeah, I didn't know the Ideapad came with a discrete graphic card. Don't count on the graphic card, though.  It isn't a performer and is probably marginally better than the IG that comes with the system now.
> 
> Don't jump into the buy until you check the Ideapad laps in the store or you might miss out on a good deal


you are right, GeForce 310M is an entry level graphic card, but still it is enough for the requirements specified by the "amazingbrains". It will enable you to play many games post 2010 also, which you can't play without it.
And it is not that poor either, you can see the comparison with other graphhic card in its class like ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 that Dell provides.
And it is certainly far better than the IG.


----------



## sandyqbg (May 23, 2011)

Actually the 5740 is itself not a great performer. This should give an idea of the performance of the lap for games. The 310 will run the 2007 and earlier games, but not really that many games post 2010. @amazingbrains: Check the link and see if that is okay for you


----------



## iamharish15 (May 24, 2011)

After all the final choice has to be made by the "amazingbrains". But I suggested according to my knowledge and opinion. Rest is his judgement and preference.


----------



## amazingbrains (May 27, 2011)

Ya...harish is right! The final choice is mine and that is the difficult one too!! hahaha! If the core i3's cant manage a post 2007 era game how come my desktop pc with intel core2duo @2Ghz(no graphic card)& intel chipset plays them well, even though not at full resolution????

1. Are the processors for desktop and laptop different?? I mean does a core i3 for a desktop differ from the core i3 of a laptop???

2.Lets say, if i plan to throw away the game requirement from my specification will there be a significant decrease in price?? But atleast i need to watch my movies and do some photoshopping? 

Can you please quote few models under this category. What will be its minimum cost?? Purpose: Browsing, movies, photoshopping. I need a good battery life more than 5hrs. I am willing to discard gaming totally from my option for this purpose.

3.Why is the battery life of a netbook higher than that of a notebook? Is it primarily due to the processor?

4. I have zeroed in on few models from ur advice above. Will quote them later. Before that it would be helpful if u can suggest few models sans gaming as said above.

5. What is the difference between core i3 and a second generation core i3. Similarly core i5 and 2nd gen core i5. This was mentioned in flipkart.com but i didn't notice any difference in the processor speed between the two. Which chipset is better? NM10 or HM55??    

6.I also noticed a 2130M(2.10ghz) variant of core i3. Is this better than 370M(2.40Ghz),390M(2.67Ghz)?? Does a higher processor speed neccessarily mean its superior??


Finally, sorry for bombarding with so many questions!!! Thought it would be easy for u to answer if split up my queries rather than writing a whole big paragraph. Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## geekymedico (May 27, 2011)

amazingbrains said:


> 1. Are the processors for desktop and laptop different?? I mean does a core i3 for a desktop differ from the core i3 of a laptop???



Yes. Laptop processors are more power economic and are underclocked
*Example : *
2nd gen i3 desktop processor is clocked at 3.01 GHz while the laptop counterpart is clocked at 2.10GHz


> 2.Lets say, if i plan to throw away the game requirement from my specification will there be a significant decrease in price?? But atleast i need to watch my movies and do some photoshopping?
> Can you please quote few models under this category. What will be its minimum cost?? Purpose: Browsing, movies, photoshopping. I need a good battery life more than 5hrs. I am willing to discard gaming totally from my option for this purpose.


i3 and i5 are enough for movies and photo-shopping. Intel HD graphics can handle pre 2007 games in low to medium settings. I have played CSS, SWAT 4, Max Payne 1 and 2, Mass Effect 2 at low to medium settings on Intel HD.

Graphics card improve the gaming experience but decrease the battery life. Cost is also increased


> 3.Why is the battery life of a netbook higher than that of a notebook? Is it primarily due to the processor?


Smaller Display and processor


> 4. I have zeroed in on few models from ur advice above. Will quote them later. Before that it would be helpful if u can suggest few models sans gaming as said above.


Dell inspoiron 15R will be good for you. Complete entertainment package. Its a bit heavy but pretty solid built


> 5. What is the difference between core i3 and a second generation core i3. Similarly core i5 and 2nd gen core i5. This was mentioned in flipkart.com but i didn't notice any difference in the processor speed between the two. Which chipset is better? NM10 or HM55??


2nd Gen processors are faster than 1st gen counterparts
Chipset dont really matter in this case. HM55 seems better to me. Not sure.


> 6.I also noticed a 2130M(2.10ghz) variant of core i3. Is this better than 370M(2.40Ghz),390M(2.67Ghz)?? Does a higher processor speed neccessarily mean its superior??


In this case YES. 
2nd gen processors are faster and run cooler


----------



## amazingbrains (May 27, 2011)

wow! Quite an explanation. Thank u so much geeks! 



geekymedico said:


> In this case YES.
> 2nd gen processors are faster and run cooler


 In this case the processor with higher speed is core i3 390M with 2.67Ghz whereas core i3 2310M is 2.10Ghz which is supposed to be a 2nd gen processor. So which is superior??? The 2nd gen lower processor speed 2310M???


----------



## geekymedico (May 27, 2011)

i3 390M is slightly better than i3 2310 according to benchmarks. Not much difference in real world performance

Found this excellent machine Asus K53SJ. Price 36k
Processor i3 sandy bridge (or i5 sandy bridge - not sure)
Graphics Nvidia 520M

The Nvidia 520M graphics card is much better than HD 5470 in Dell Inspiron

Source : igyaan.com



geekymedico said:


> Found this excellent machine Asus K53SJ. Price 36k
> Processor i3 sandy bridge (or i5 sandy bridge - not sure)
> Graphics Nvidia 520M
> 
> ...



Confirmed i5-2410 and Nvidia 520M for 36k
Highly recommended


----------



## amazingbrains (May 27, 2011)

geekymedico said:


> i3 390M is slightly better than i3 2310 according to benchmarks. Not much difference in real world performance



According to cpubenchmark.net i3 2310M(2595) is ranked higher than i3 390M(2396) even though the later one is faster at 2.67Ghz!!!

Why is it so??


----------



## geekymedico (May 27, 2011)

amazingbrains said:


> According to cpubenchmark.net i3 2310M(2595) is ranked higher than i3 390M(2396) even though the later one is faster at 2.67Ghz!!!
> 
> Why is it so??



As I told you Sandy Bridge processors are faster. I compared both these processors on Notebookcheck and the benchmark scores are pretty similar


----------



## amazingbrains (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally after days of brainstorming i narrowed my list to 3 models from i3 and 5 models from i5. Though i have listed many 2 modes from the same brand basically they differ only in the processor variant.

Kindly suggest which will be the best under each category(i3/i5).

Core i3:

1.Acer aspire 4738(14"screen)/5745(15"screen)

Specs: core i3 380M variant,2GB DDR3, 500GBHDD,Linux OS,3xUSB ports HDMI-Yes, PRICE-Rs.25,930(4738 model) & 26,950/- (5745).

Source:  Acer Aspire Aspire 4738 (Ci3/2GB/Linux) Laptop Price India: Buy Acer Aspire Aspire Notebook India: Flipkart.com



2. Lenovo B460 

Specs: Core i3, 370M variant, 2GB DDR3, 320GB, DOS, No HDMI port, PRICE-Rs.27,760/-

Lenovo Thinkpad B Series B460 (59-048609) Laptop Price India: Buy Lenovo Thinkpad B Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

3.Lenovo z560(380M) /z570(2310M variant)

Specs: Core i3, 380M variant, 3 GB DD3, 640GB, DOD, HDMI port, PRICE-Rs.30,980/-

Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z560 (59-068251) Laptop Price India: Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

Lenovo Essential G Series G570 (59-068336) Laptop Price India: Buy Lenovo Essential G Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

Core i5:

1.Lenovo Z570

Specs: core i5, 2410 variant, 640GB, DOS,$USB, HDMI port, PRICE- Rs.35,010/-

Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z570 (59-069599) Laptop Price India: Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

2.Lenovo Z560

Specs:core i5, 460M, 500GB, DOS, 3USB, HDMI port, PRICE-Rs.34,170/-

Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z560 (59-057033) Laptop Price India: Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

3.HP Compaq 42-462 TU
Specs: Core i5, 460M(2410M variant also available),320GB,DOS,3USB,??HDMI port, PRICE- Rs.31,860/-

HP Compaq 42 Series CQ42-462TU Laptop Price India: Buy HP Compaq 42 Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

4.Asus P Series P52F-SO114D

Specs: Core i5, 480M, 4GB, 500GB, DOS, HDMI????, PRICE-Rs.33,510/-

Asus P Series P52F-SO114D Laptop Price India: Buy Asus P Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

5.Acer Aspire Aspire 5750

Specs: core i5,4310M(2nd gen),2GB DDR3,500GB,Linux,3USB, HDMI???, PRICE-Rs.32,670/-

Acer Aspire Aspire 5750 (Ci5/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux) Laptop Price India: Buy Acer Aspire Aspire Notebook India: Flipkart.com

I have heard that ACER has overheating issues compared to LENOVO. Is it true?? Will purchase as soon as i get  definitive replies from you.  Thank you!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 5, 2011)

I had acer 5745 and it has no heating issues. The display, sound and build quality is crap. Sound is so feeble that I cant listen to some of the YouTube video. I had to get the DVD drive replaced twice in 4 months. 

Have a look at this Dell Inspiron 15R. Although priced at 41k but it is good value for money
Remember that having an i3/i5 or graphics card will be waste until you have a good screen and speakers to enjoy it
Otherwise go for lenovo


----------



## amazingbrains (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Prashant!

I spoke with a multi brand dealer and he suggested me not to go for Dell laptops. HE said that indian dell are made assemble from chinese parts whereas the one available in U.S & other countries are made from finland materials.

He said he has encountered several customers who had major problems in the hardware within few months of purchasing it. MOreover the support seems to be very bad.He also said of a customer who purchased a dell studio and met with several problems within few months after purchase.

SO he warned me from purchasing Dell. HE suggested me to go for either LENOVO or HP. HE said acer had overhearing issues but they are priced less.

So im in a dilemma now!!!!!!!!  Is there any good laptop in the models i listed above??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 6, 2011)

Your dealer is wrong. People have the same confusion about Nokia. Dell is not a Finland based company but US based. You can go for HP dv6 for the same price as Inspiron 15R

Personally I dont prefer Acer and Lenovo both. Dell and HP are the best. 

If you want to have a laptop with graphics card Inspiron 15R and HP dv6-6015tx are the best bet. HP has beats audio sound too. Non graphics card models come at around 35k


----------



## amazingbrains (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh! How about HCL?? I just checked out their website and they seem to give a decent bet. Core i5 with graphics card costs around 35000 & 2nd gen i3 around 32,000.

They are currently giving 3years extended warranty and 3yrs Mcafee subscription.

WIll there be significant difference between 1st gen and 2nd gen corei3/i5 processors?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 6, 2011)

amazingbrains said:


> Oh! How about HCL?? I just checked out their website and they seem to give a decent bet. Core i5 with graphics card costs around 35000 & 2nd gen i3 around 32,000.
> 
> They are currently giving 3years extended warranty and 3yrs Mcafee subscription.
> 
> WIll there be significant difference between 1st gen and 2nd gen corei3/i5 processors?



Please give the link to the HCL laptop you are referring. @ 36k they are giving i5 but no graphics card. LINK
I have never used HCL laptops. My expeiece was HCL was limited to Benstalk PC only. It was very good. However market reputation of HCL has decreased recently.


----------



## amazingbrains (Jun 8, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Please give the link to the HCL laptop you are referring. @ 36k they are giving i5 but no graphics card.



HCL ME X-ITE L 75 B

HCL ME X-ITE L 75 C


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 8, 2011)

amazingbrains said:


> HCL ME X-ITE L 75 B
> 
> HCL ME X-ITE L 75 C



Go to the showroom and see the HCL display quality and sound. If it is good go for it


----------



## amazingbrains (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you prashant! When u mean good display what are the qualities to look for?? How to judge it is a good display??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 9, 2011)

amazingbrains said:


> Thank you prashant! When u mean good display what are the qualities to look for?? How to judge it is a good display??



Good color reproduction ( you'll have to compare two displays to see this) A good display has vibrant colors. Another important thing is good viewing angles. It is hard to explain but you'll understand when you'll have an HCL and dell in front of you


----------



## amazingbrains (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh! Ok....I have seen reviews for HP being very sturdy in terms of build quality and also service and HCL being not so sturdy..But im being lured into the 3yrs extended warranty. IF anything goes wrong within this period i can have the parts replaced free of cost right!

What do u say about the HCL pricing for the i5??? ISnt it a steal price???


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 9, 2011)

amazingbrains said:


> Oh! Ok....I have seen reviews for HP being very sturdy in terms of build quality and also service and HCL being not so sturdy..But im being lured into the 3yrs extended warranty. IF anything goes wrong within this period i can have the parts replaced free of cost right!
> 
> What do u say about the HCL pricing for the i5??? ISnt it a steal price???



I got an acer 6 months ago. I also thought it was a great price as all other models were 5k costly. But I was wrong. the sound through the speakers was very feeble. Display was crap. USB forts went loose after 2 months of usage. It was an i5 good for nothing

Now i have a HP and the quality speaks for itself. I am very happy. If you are buying a laptop for 3 years of use buy HP or Dell. They are built to last long. Take good care of it and you wont have to visit the service station ever


----------



## amazingbrains (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok..I will personally checkout the HCL & HP laptops today. Will compare them and see the features and build quality. 

By the way i have come across 2 laptops one from MSI and the other from HP featuring AMD dual core E-350 + ATI radeon 6310 graphics card for 25000INR. What do u say of the processor?? Is it really worth the price??? Can we do some occassional CS4 photoshopping in it??

R do u recommend going in for a core i3/i5 processor by spending another extra 5000INR?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 9, 2011)

amazingbrains said:


> Ok..I will personally checkout the HCL & HP laptops today. Will compare them and see the features and build quality.
> 
> By the way i have come across 2 laptops one from MSI and the other from HP featuring AMD dual core E-350 + ATI radeon 6310 graphics card for 25000INR. What do u say of the processor?? Is it really worth the price??? Can we do some occassional CS4 photoshopping in it??
> 
> R do u recommend going in for a core i3/i5 processor by spending another extra 5000INR?



E-350 is a low end CPU. i3 will be much much faster


----------



## amazingbrains (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok.Thank you very much for guiding me. WIll update as soon as i copare the laptops in the showroom. Thank u!!!!!


----------



## bevybeast (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Friends,
Im currebtly residing in *mumbai*, planning to by a Laptop with 

"Corei5 Processor, 4GB Ram, 500GB hard Disk, 1GB Graphic Card, 15.6 Screen with HD LED Display, Dos Operating System, wifi, Usb 2.0, etc.."

Pls advice me except "HCL and Samsung Laptops". visited *Lamington road*, mumbai. every shop have their own price, MACIT Solutions offered me the cheapest price for above config
DEll-Inspiron 15R: 31,000
Acer-5742: 29800
Hp-G62: 30,600
Lenovo-Y560: 32,000
Toshiba-660: 30,600
Asus-A540: 30000

Friends please guide me which shop in Mumbai and Chennai is cheap & best to buy Laptops and which product gives a good battery life like Asus and support like DELL.

Thanks in Advance 
BB


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 9, 2011)

bevybeast said:


> Hi Friends,
> Im currebtly residing in *mumbai*, planning to by a Laptop with
> 
> "Corei5 Processor, 4GB Ram, 500GB hard Disk, 1GB Graphic Card, 15.6 Screen with HD LED Display, Dos Operating System, wifi, Usb 2.0, etc.."
> ...



Inspiron 15R looks the best choice


----------



## amazingbrains (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally i opted for HCL ME with 2nd gen core i3, 14"backlit LED monitor, 500GB HDD(7200RPM), 2GB RAM, Win 7 HOME Basic,2-USB 3 ports with one e-sata. I got an extended 2yrs online warranty for free+ Tata photon plus for 899+ 1yr Mcafee protection+backpack+Reebok watch for Rs.31650 INR.

I saw the models in the store.Appearance was quite good.Screen display was also at par with HP.Sound wasn't too loud but pretty clear.Though i doubt u could watch a movie in noisy surroundings without a headphone.

As for the build quality i didnt notice any significant difference between HP and HCL. May be HCL has improved their quality from the recent HCL ME laptops. May be people always have a second opinion about indian companies!!!!

Have to see how it performs in the long run. Anyhow nothing to worry much as i have overall warranty for 3yrs.

Once again thank you all for helping and guiding me. Thank u prashant! 

If the moderator wishes this thread can be closed!!!


----------

